# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Без лишних слов.

## Tessa

Я не буду долго и нудно расписывать причины, свои переживания, просто перечислю по факту, кое-где дополню. 
Я не ищу сострадания, понимания, скорее. 
1)Мой отец алкаш и уголовник, всю свою жизнь провел в тюрьме, видела его раза 4.
2)Моя мать хотела сделать аборт и таскала тяжелые фляги и бочки, чтобы я не родилась, о чем порой рассказывает мне, будто это шутка и это смешно.
3)Моя мать скинула меня бабушке, сама стала жить с отчимом.
4)Мой отчим оказался педофилом и в 5 лет приобщил к сосанию члена, а в моем сознательном возрасте просто зажимал и лапал. Иногда за обеденным столом при матери.
5)Бабушка всю жизнь меня гнобила и говорила, что в этом доме ничего моего нет, оскорбляла, желала смерти, избивала.
6)Одноклассники с 1 класса по 11 издевались надо мной. Могли снять с меня штаны и трусы при всех, самая отбитая особь зажимала меня и имитировала фрикции.
7)Я забила на учебу в 6 классе, хотя до этого была лучшей.
8)Мать избивала меня за то, что я скатилась в учебе. Иногда очень сильно, железным прутом диаметром см 3. 
9)Мой лучший друг повесился в 15 лет, лучшая подруга умерла от рака год назад. 
10)С детства была склонность рисовать, но меня не захотели отправить в художественную школу, а теперь я не могу поступить в академию.
11)Неудачи во всех начинаниях по внешним причинам.
12)В 16 меня споил и вы\\\ одноклассник, который издевался надо мной больше всех. 
13)Меня вы\\\ после выпускного, об этом узнали все. 
14)Я живу в нищете, где экономят даже на еде.
15)Я не смогла поступить, потому что я сдавала экзамены в тот год, когда разделили математику, и я напутала. Изначально из-за того, что на сайте
вуза не указали, какая именно математика нужна, а потом было уже нельзя поменять.
16)Меня выкинули с дома и я поступила в шарагу, жила с крысами, которые меня подставили, чтоб забрать на мое место подругу, а меня отселили к конченному быдлу.
17)У меня проблемы с психикой и памятью, и теперь я попросту не могу заниматься профильной математикой.
18)Я отчислилась оттуда, теперь из-за этого у семьи проблемы с субсидией.
19)Если я не поступаю в этом году, за квартиру придется платить 30к, дешевле сдохнуть.
20)Нет даже нормального компьютера и интернета, чтобы уйти в виртуальную реальность, на этом дроволете можно играть только в сапера.
21)Была в отношениях, рассказала парню про случай в 16 лет с одноклассником и прочее, он меня бросил и обозвал самыми худшими словами. 
22)Не хочу учиться на ту профессию, на которую у меня только и есть шанс.
23)Когда отчим умер от рака, мать сказала, что потеряла смысл жизни. 
24)Мать покупает машину, хотя семья в долгах, и ей даже некуда ездить на неё, до работы 5 минут. Откуда деньги - неизвестно. Возможно, ссуда.
25)У брата матери долг в банке 1кк.
26)У второго брата матери алкопи\\дец, а оба ребенка умственно отсталые, но не родились такими.
27)Мать знала о моих суицидальных попытках, но никак не отреагировала.
28)Я больше не могу любить.

----------


## Nabat

П. 21  - самый обнадеживающий. Просто не будьте в следующий раз столь откровенны. Пожалуй, самый реальный шанс выбраться.

----------


## Aare

Ой, подруга, я могу только  тихо обожать тебя) слишком много кошмара в твоей жизни, чтобы я могла говорить по существу

----------


## JonaWeinhofen

После пункта 12 чувство жалости резко перешло в презрение. Ничто не оправдает для меня такое поведение девушки, если конечно тебе конечно однокласник силком в горло не лил и не насиловал...

----------


## Aare

> После пункта 12 чувство жалости резко перешло в презрение. Ничто не оправдает для меня такое поведение девушки, если конечно тебе конечно однокласник силком в горло не лил и не насиловал...


 Ой ты ж какой ты человек высоких моральных устлев-то, а! Все знаешь, как должна себя девушка вести, а как нет, что может оправдать поведение девушки, а что нет. Ты философ вероятно или теолог, не меньше

----------


## JonaWeinhofen

> Ой ты ж какой ты человек высоких моральных устлев-то, а! Все знаешь, как должна себя девушка вести, а как нет, что может оправдать поведение девушки, а что нет. Ты философ вероятно или теолог, не меньше


 Нет просто у меня серьезная рана на этой почве, и я никогда не смогу понять или пожалеть, простите за грубость "шалошовское поведение девушки".
Если девушка по пьяне или не по пьяне, не важно, даёт направо налево то не нужно быть философом или теологом что бы поставить соответствующее клеймо на данной особе.

----------


## JonaWeinhofen

Во мне тоже есть изьян который большинство не может принять и презирает меня,должен как то полегче реагировать что ли и я вроде парень то сострадающий такой, с большим и добрым сердцем, но подобное не могу переварить, хоть и можно сделать скидку на невероятно тяжелое детство...

----------


## trypo

> П. 21  - самый обнадеживающий. Просто не будьте в следующий раз столь откровенны. Пожалуй, самый реальный шанс выбраться.


 из категории вредных советов  :Smile: 

п1-27 - стандартная лирика жизни.
п28 видимо , "причина" зайти на этот сайт.
не имеющая реальных оснований.

как бы там не сложилось в дальнейшем, успехов и в жизни, и в смерти.
раз уж протопталась через все это, есть возможность потоптаться еще.
по настроению.

----------


## Aare

> Нет просто у меня серьезная рана на этой почве, и я никогда не смогу понять или пожалеть, простите за грубость "шалошовское поведение девушки".
> Если девушка по пьяне или не по пьяне, не важно, даёт направо налево то не нужно быть философом или теологом что бы поставить соответствующее клеймо на данной особе.


 А ты прочитал ее пост? Прочитай еще раз. И пойми, что имея такой багаж грязи за спиной можно понаделать много ошибок, особенно в подростковом возрасте. Так что не за что ее здесь судить. Выводы сделать можно, но испытывать презрение, или как ты там сказал - ну это так недальновидно, что как-то даже низко

Какой в тебе изьян? Наркотики, ты говорил? Ну ничего, бывает, презирать за это тебя не могу

----------


## Tessa

> После пункта 12 чувство жалости резко перешло в презрение. Ничто не оправдает для меня такое поведение девушки, если конечно тебе конечно однокласник силком в горло не лил и не насиловал...


 Если это выделено как причина для самовыпила, в твоей черепушке могла хотя бы промелькнуть мысль, что это меня гложит. Шлюх это не гложит.




> П. 21  - самый обнадеживающий. Просто не будьте в следующий раз столь откровенны. Пожалуй, самый реальный шанс выбраться.


 Я не могу не быть откровенной, потому что человек должен знать, с кем имеет дело.

Да и к тому же. Рано или поздно все равно все вылезет наружу, и тогда может быть многократно хуже, потому что уже будет гора совместно нажитого хлама.

Я безвольная. Об меня можно вытирать ноги как угодно. Не можешь срать - не мучай жопу. Вот так я считаю. Чем жить как квашня, лучше вообще не жить.

----------


## Анна 7777777

> Не нужно извиняться.


 А вам не кажется, что извинялись не перед вами? Сюда люди приходят еще и для того, чтобы друг с другом общаться, а не только вашим вдохновенным речам внимать. Может быть, вам лучше создать новую тему и писать ТАМ все, что генерирует ваш мозг? А то уже куда ни пойди - везде вы со своими сверхценными идеями. У вас не возникала мысль, что, возможно, они не всем интересны?

----------


## слово

> А вам не кажется, что извинялись не перед вами? Сюда люди приходят еще и для того, чтобы друг с другом общаться, а не только вашим вдохновенным речам внимать. Может быть, вам лучше создать новую тему и писать ТАМ все, что генерирует ваш мозг? А то уже куда ни пойди - везде вы со своими сверхценными идеями. У вас не возникала мысль, что, возможно, они не всем интересны?


 Они никому не интересны, ибо все погрязли в духе смерти и агрессии. 
Больше не буду постить не  в своей теме.

----------


## Юстас

Как интересно))Очень знаете ли забавно было читать переписку))С удовольствием прочитал все 12 страниц :Big Grin: 
Как же это пафосно звучит: "Иди в перед, оставь всё плохое позади", "Бог с нами" и тд.
Вот мне любопытно: авторы таких вот слогонов бывали когда нибудь биты кагалом своих  одноклассников
в школьном сартире (я имею ввиду не пара тумаком, а жестокое избиение , с различными степенями увечий) или
ночевал ли он в подвалах домов зимой, потому что папаша "уставший"(читай В ЖОПУ ПЬЯНЫЙ)домой пришёл и
 начинает "воспитывать" (читай ХРЕНАЧИТЬ ЧЕМ ПОПАЛО) А я знаю))Я это всё прочуствовал. 
И никакая вера в светлое будущее не смогла затмить того кошмара!
Единственное что помогает жить дальше это холодная голова, страх(который однажды 
залазит в тебя и остаётся там навсегда), ну и конечно самое главное-БЕЗУМНОЕ стремление отомстить))
Вот и всё.

----------


## Мириана

Знаешь на твоём месте бы я порвала связи с семьёй. 
Ещё кто помрёт, а тебе долги выплачивать. 
Займись всеми документами и удостоверься, что на тебя не повесят никакую выплату.
Это первое.

Дальше всё проще не слушай людей. 
Иди туда где их нет в лес, к речке, без разницы просто иди. Посиди или полежи успокойся и насладись спокойствием.
Иди к психологу в больнице есть они и пойдёшь бесплатно по страховке.
Он поможет тебе собрать твою психику по кусочкам. 
У тебя расстройство и это нормально при таких обстоятельствах.
Это второе.

Найди работу и снимай комнату в общаге это не так дорого.
Поживи одна в тишине и уюте создай свой мир и зону комфорта.
Если ты не убила себя значит ты не хочешь этого.
Ты хочешь жить так живи, живи всем на зло.
Твоей матери, бабушке, родне которые в тебя не верили.
Сияй.
Это третье. 

Ну и на последок не сдавайся, а борись.
Когда у тебя всё наладиться с психикой и привыкнешь снова к обществу на работе начинай учиться.
У тебя всё получиться.
Главное жить, пока ты живёшь ты способна всё изменить.
И я имею ввиду не физическую жизнь, а жизнь которую проживает твоя душа.

----------


## слово

Девочки. А почему вы Бога познать не хотите? 
Чтобы люди Истину во всём мире познали? 
Живого Бога, как энергию Безусловной Любви?

----------


## faq

Сударь, я вроде пояснил тебе по хардкору, что твоя компетентность в данном вопросе прискорбно низка, или ты желаешь, чтобы я снова повторил словесную трепку, а?

----------


## слово

Ты - девочка? Судя по реакции?

----------


## faq

Судя по реакции я отец дочерей, с устоявшейся привычкой защищать их от случайных дядей с конфетками и котятами в подвале. Но тебе не понять, у тебя ведь нет принцесс похожих на тебя.

----------


## слово

А почему в твоём сообщении тональность ада улавливается?

----------


## Nord

Лучше спрашивать так: "А почему в моей голове в его сообщении тональность ада улавливается?"

----------


## слово

> Лучше спрашивать так: "А почему в моей голове в его сообщении тональность ада улавливается?"


 Потому, что, хитрый и злой.

----------


## Nord

Запятых не хватает после "хитрый" и "и".

----------


## faq

*Слово* 
Что ты несёшь, болезный? Какая тональность

----------


## слово

> *Слово* 
> Что ты несёшь, болезный? Какая тональность


 Болезный Вы написали бессознательно, потому что вами управляет легион, под руководством эгрегора христианского.

----------


## faq

> Болезный Вы написали бессознательно, потому что вами управляет легион, под руководством эгрегора христианского.


 Я утверждаю, что мной никто не управляет. Доказывай обратное, если уверен.
В соответствии с правилом "чайника Рассела" бремя доказательства утверждения лежит на утверждающем. 
"Питер Эткинс объясняет идею чайника Рассела тем, что учёный не обязан доказывать отрицательные утверждения, поскольку, в соответствии с принципом бритвы Оккама, из двух теорий, объясняющих одно и то же, более сложная теория (в которой, наряду с прочим, присутствуют высшие существа) должна быть отвергнута, и должна быть принята более простая теория".

----------


## слово

> Я утверждаю, что мной никто не управляет. Доказывай обратное, если уверен.
> В соответствии с правилом "чайника Рассела" бремя доказательства утверждения лежит на утверждающем. 
> "Питер Эткинс объясняет идею чайника Рассела тем, что учёный не обязан доказывать отрицательные утверждения, поскольку, в соответствии с принципом бритвы Оккама, из двух теорий, объясняющих одно и то же, более сложная теория (в которой, наряду с прочим, присутствуют высшие существа) должна быть отвергнута, и должна быть принята более простая теория".


 Твоя Агрессия - от Бога, Святой Отец?

----------


## faq

У меня нет агрессии, вместо неё компетенция и знания. 

Я так и не услышал обоснования предыдущего утверждения. Жду.

----------


## слово

> У меня нет агрессии, вместо неё компетенция и знания. 
> 
> Я так и не услышал обоснования предыдущего утверждения. Жду.


 Святой Отец - это что? Издёвка над рекомендацией Иисуса?

----------


## faq

> Святой Отец - это что?


 Это словосочетание, которое я использую обычно про обращении к священнослужителю. Красивое обращение, не находишь? Но, ради того, чтобы тебя не отвлекать, я даже немного изменю ее.



> Издёвка над рекомендацией Иисуса?


 Не уходи от темы, я жду пояснений. Мне интересно, как ты сформулируешь их своими словами, а не цитатами вырванными из Библии. Я ведь должен понять, что общаюсь не с генератором копипасты.

----------


## слово

> Это словосочетание, которое я использую обычно про обращении к священнослужителю. Красивое обращение, не находишь? Но, ради того, чтобы тебя не отвлекать, я даже немного изменю ее.
> 
> 
> Не уходи от темы, я жду пояснений. Мне интересно, как ты сформулируешь их своими словами, а не цитатами вырванными из Библии. Я ведь должен понять, что общаюсь не с генератором копипасты.


 Мудрость, но не народная? 
А мальшик хотэль бэлий? 
Итак, почему в тебе злость?

----------


## faq

> Мудрость, но не народная? 
> А мальшик хотэль бэлий? 
> Итак, почему в тебе злость?


 WTF
ты обосрался. Пророк бы так не сказал. Учи матчасть и тогда, возможно, мы станем друзьями.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Я не буду долго и нудно расписывать причины, свои переживания, просто перечислю по факту, кое-где дополню. 
> Я не ищу сострадания, понимания, скорее. 
> 1)Мой отец алкаш и уголовник, всю свою жизнь провел в тюрьме, видела его раза 4.
> 2)Моя мать хотела сделать аборт и таскала тяжелые фляги и бочки, чтобы я не родилась, о чем порой рассказывает мне, будто это шутка и это смешно.
> 3)Моя мать скинула меня бабушке, сама стала жить с отчимом.
> 4)Мой отчим оказался педофилом и в 5 лет приобщил к сосанию члена, а в моем сознательном возрасте просто зажимал и лапал. Иногда за обеденным столом при матери.
> 5)Бабушка всю жизнь меня гнобила и говорила, что в этом доме ничего моего нет, оскорбляла, желала смерти, избивала.
> 6)Одноклассники с 1 класса по 11 издевались надо мной. Могли снять с меня штаны и трусы при всех, самая отбитая особь зажимала меня и имитировала фрикции.
> 7)Я забила на учебу в 6 классе, хотя до этого была лучшей.
> ...


 Да, трогает сердце. Большинство людей мрази и эти мрази непонятно за что, просто по тупому случаю оказались на твоём жизненном пути. Отчим озабоченный урод, редкая тварь, соседки по общаге циничные стервы, типичные твари часто встречаются в нашей жизни, парень который споил и которому призналась тоже типичные представители тварей с мужскими половыми признаками. Любому бы человеку на твоём месте было очень тяжело, подумай может есть ещё надежда. не знаю даже что ещё добавить, самому хреново на душе поэтому сюда и зашёл.

----------


## Veronika

> Я утверждаю, что мной никто не управляет.


 А вам аватарку, случайно, не сестра выбирала? 
а то у вас с ней аватарки буквально в одном стиле  :Wink:

----------


## слово

> WTF
> *ты обосрался.* Пророк бы так не сказал. Учи матчасть и тогда, возможно, мы станем друзьями.


 34 Порождения ехиднины! как вы можете говорить доброе, будучи злы? Ибо от избытка сердца говорят уста.
35 Добрый человек из доброго сокровища выносит доброе, а злой человек из злого сокровища выносит злое.
(Матф.12:34,35)

8 Приблизьтесь к Богу, и приблизится к вам; очистите руки, грешники, исправьте сердца, двоедушные.
(Иак.4:8)

8 А вы не называйтесь учителями, ибо один у вас Учитель - Христос, все же вы - братья;
9 и отцом себе не называйте никого на земле, ибо один у вас Отец, Который на небесах;
(Матф.23:8,9)

Вопросы остались?

----------


## faq

> Вопросы остались?


 


> Мне интересно, как ты сформулируешь их своими словами, а не цитатами вырванными из Библии.


 На этом я кончу. Лучей добра тебе и скорейшего выздоровления.





> А вам аватарку, случайно, не сестра выбирала?


 А ты думаешь я сам потратил два дня на ее выбор, мисс Всезнайка?  :Big Grin:  Из двух зол, таких, как наше общее фото на аватару ,"чтобы не путали" (женская логика непобедима, да?) и милой картинки - я выбрал второе и подчинился. А рубашки и галстуки я тоже не покупаю себе сам.

----------


## ФАК

> А вам аватарку, случайно, не сестра выбирала? 
> а то у вас с ней аватарки буквально в одном стиле


 Совсем разные и не похожи... Я так-то старалась, а вам не угодишь.
http://s013.radikal.ru/i322/1608/2e/303252aaddda.jpg
http://s45.radikal.ru/i108/1608/fa/123f7103701e.jpg

----------


## Veronika

> На этом я кончу. Лучей добра тебе и скорейшего выздоровления.


 *Слово*, кажется вы уже всех победили окончательно  :Smile: 






> Из двух зол, таких, как наше общее фото на аватару ,"чтобы не путали" (женская логика непобедима, да?)


 У вас такие близкие отношения  :Smile: 




> Совсем разные и не похожи... Я так-то старалась, а вам не угодишь.


 Да, отличные картинки. Только в вашем стиле обе. (как на мое субъективное восприятие)

----------


## слово

> *Слово*, кажется вы уже всех победили окончательно


 А толку? 
Бога никто не познал, помощь Бога на себе не проверил, другим не рассказал. 
Каждый со своим ЭГО парится и дальше. 
Зато, все довольны. 
Матрица......

----------


## faq

> Матрица


 Хуятрица



> У вас такие близкие отношения


 Да. Законом не запрещено :Wink:

----------


## Veronika

> Да. Законом не запрещено


 вы так долго думали, прежде чем ответить)

----------


## faq

> вы так долго думали, прежде чем ответить)


 Я не видел просто, а сейчас прозрел))))

----------


## слово

> 28)Я больше не могу любить.


 Хочешь быть счастливой?

----------

